# What are all possible ways to work and live in U.S for an IT Professional?



## adi.prashar (May 17, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I'm Aditya from India, an IT Professional who is looking to work and live in U.S. I wanted your advice to provide me the number of ways I can achieve my dream. 

The only way that I currently see (which by the way 90% of people suggested me) is through the Company Sponsored Visa.The most frequent route taken by the professionals here to go abroad is by working in a MNC and then if you are lucky to get an overseas project and client requires a resource then you are good to go after proving your mettle.However, it is all wait and watch game and if you are lucky enough then it's the best way to go. 

I have no issues with this route but as I said there's no guarantee that you will ever go or not. I wanted to know if there are any other ways other than this using which I can pursue my dream. Recently I started to apply for all US jobs related to my skills but most of them rejected my application due to the same reason "No Work Authorization or Visa Sponsorship" . Can anyone of you please advice if any placement agencies (local/in US) can help me to get a job in America or by anyother means I can achieve the same? 

I would really appreciate for any of your advice.

Thank you.
Aditya


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

there are no agencies because they are not needed ..India and other countries are full of people with the dame dream every hi-tech companies get hundreds of applicants weekly 

It can cost them up to $10k to hire an alien with all the fees ...etc


Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------

